# M O N U M E N T introduction



## MNMNT (Oct 30, 2017)

media removed


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello but this TREND for using CAPITALS in appropriate COPY in order to APPEAR authoritative has to STOP now

You are JUST shouting


----------



## Oliver (Nov 7, 2017)

the music is beautiful, indeed


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 7, 2017)




----------

